# Smoking with hay



## capt7383 (Nov 2, 2015)

Watched Steve Raichlen on PBS yesterday, he used hay to smoke some strip steaks. Anybody ever use hay for smoke?


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 2, 2015)

Really?    I have smelled burning hay.

That smoke isn't for me.



What kind of hay?


----------



## sfprankster (Nov 2, 2015)

Ummmmmmmm, NO!

Not going to waste good food smoking over hay. There's too many options available to create great food without going all pioneer mode. 

Next week's episode: Smoking over dried cow patties.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 2, 2015)

sfprankster said:


> Next week's episode: Smoking over dried cow patties.


I have cook'd over cow patties, as fire fuel. And its smoke does get carried over. Seriously, you better be pretty hungary!

If smoking for the reason of preservation, I see no problem with hay. If smoking for flavor enhancement, it wouldn't be my first choice. Of Course corn cobs surprised me too.

The legend of Cow Patty (and Flame!!)


----------



## capt7383 (Nov 3, 2015)

He never specified what kind of hay, just "hay". I thought it kind of bizarre too


----------



## capt7383 (Nov 3, 2015)

From raichlens barbecue bible


4	New York strip steaks (each 1-1/2 inches thick)
Coarse sea salt and cracked black peppercorns
Extra virgin olive oil
Chipotle Salsa
1	armful of hay (enough to fill a 1 gallon bucket; see Note below)
Step 1: Make the Chipotle Salsa.

Step 2: Just before grilling, generously season the steaks on both sides with salt and pepper. Lightly drizzle with olive oil and pat the seasonings and oil in the meat with a fork. Fill a disposable pan with an inch or so of ice, then place a wire rack over it. Arrange the steaks on the wire rack. (Make sure the bottom of the steaks are not touching the ice. Leave room for the smoke to flow underneath them.)

Step 3: Set up your charcoal grill or smoker according to the manufacturer’s directions.

Step 4: Place a small mound of charcoal in the firebox (or to one side of a kettle grill) and light it. When the coals glow red, place the cold steaks in the smoke chamber (as far away as possible from the fire). Toss the hay on the coals and cover the smoker. Smoke the steaks until bronzed with smoke, but not long enough to cook them: this will take about 3 minutes. Remove the steaks from the grill or smoker.

Step 5: Rake the coals into a mound to generate a high heat for direct grilling. Brush and oil the grill grate. Sear the steaks to the desired doneness, about 3 minutes per side for medium-rare—longer if you like your steaks more well done.

Step 6: Transfer the steaks to a platter and let rest for 2 minutes, then serve with the Chipotle Salsa.

He goes on to say that hay can be purchased at pet stores, I wonder if new or used???


----------



## foamheart (Nov 3, 2015)

capt7383 said:


> From raichlens barbecue bible
> 
> 
> 4 New York strip steaks (each 1-1/2 inches thick)
> ...


"Yes sir, could I have 2 hands full of that from the hamsters cage and a bag from the Labrador cage and mind you I want that Labrador today's fresh!  And are you completely out of the blonde Pekingese?"

There are recipes to cook and cook with nearly anything but to quote me, "Just because you can, doesn't mean you should!"


----------



## tropics (Nov 3, 2015)

That does sound strange but then again so does horse bedding,till you try it. LOL

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/149282/bestcob-corn-cob-pellets-for-amnps

Richie


----------



## cliffcarter (Nov 3, 2015)

capt7383 said:


> He goes on to say that hay can be purchased at pet stores, I wonder if new or used???


If he gets it at pet stores he is using straw not hay, there is a difference. Hay is feed, straw is bedding, although I wouldn't use either one.


----------



## cats49er (Nov 3, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> I have cook'd over cow patties, as fire fuel. And its smoke does get carried over. Seriously, you better be pretty hungary!
> 
> If smoking for the reason of preservation, I see no problem with hay. If smoking for flavor enhancement, it wouldn't be my first choice. Of Course corn cobs surprised me too.
> 
> The legend of Cow Patty (and Flame!!)



Best pulled pork I every had was cooked with a mix of oak and a lot of corn cobs.Bring back fond memories of my youth.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 3, 2015)

I have seen a TV cooking show from Vietnam, Luke Nguyen's, with Fish cooked buried under a 2' pile of Rice Straw and lit a flame. By the time it burns down, blow away the ashes and the fish is served.

Cow Patties are supposed to be a common fuel in India and some other countries. Not hard to find and cheaper than wood...I'll stick with Todd at A-MAZE-N for smoking material...JJ


----------



## slugdog (Jul 1, 2017)

I bought a Mother Earth magazine the other day because of an article on solar power.  It had an article about smoking cheese and burgers with hay.  Says the smoke is so strong, you only need 3 minutes or so to introduce the smoke into the cheese or burgers, and as it's so short a time, you don't really deal with the heat.  ?  Maybe I'll try it and see what comes out...


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 1, 2017)

Just me saying but personally if I were using hay to smoke anything I'd make sure it was very cheap and something that wouldnt bother me to see fed to the dog.

I could be wrong but I have the feeling the food will be pretty terrible--have you ever smelled burning grass??

Gary


----------



## slugdog (Jul 1, 2017)

Research says they've been doing it in Italy with cheese for centuries.  Don't want to be like a couple of my grandkids who refuse to taste something thinking it's bad.  I agree, I'll try something cheap first...  LOL!


----------



## cavman (Jul 1, 2017)

I saw that last year. I tried it. Spent 7 bucks on hay at a pet store. No chemicals in hamster food. To much trouble for taste difference in my opinion.


----------



## cksteele (Jul 1, 2017)

this is  way too hipster even for me haha


----------



## jimmyinsd (Jul 24, 2017)

as a firefighter in cattle country for over 20 years I have spent a lot of time fighting hay fires as well as wild land grass fires and I will tell you that nothing called hay smells good burning or even smoldering.  I will stick with wood for myself.


----------

